# need some tips on a bathtub clog.



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

Im new at drain cleaning, and Im teaching my self so bear with me....

I showed up at a customers house. They had a downstaris (on slab) bathtub and toilet that were slow draining. I pulled the toilet, ran the old k3800 through there and got that clog out. 

The tub is still slow draining. So Im guessing its just stuff that backed up into the tub line that is stuck in there. I plunged it and got lots of junk out and I beleive I am clear past the p-trap. I can run quite a bit of water in it like maybe 2 gallons before it starts backing up again.

Tommorow I was gonna use a little handheld snake through the overflow tube. Ill be able to get that past the p-trap right? Also I asked another plumber friend and he said he heard of some compressed air tool or something or other to maybe try.

Also I was gonna use the two plunger method as well. Where you put one plunger over the overflow to create a tight seal.

Any other ideas out there guys?

And the homeowner is being cool about everything. He thought it was funny he is the guinea pig. And he is covered under Home warranty so he is not worried about the bill.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Stuff and hold a wet rag over the overflow and plunge, if u run a snake run it from the overflow never through the shoe


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

should be able to get a 1/4" or 5/16" cable through the trap , and through the san tee.

if snake cable has no head , try bending cable end differently to improve your chances of sucess.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I have trouble getting a cable through brass traps on older tubs so, what I've been doing for soap/sludge blockages is popping them with a compressor.

Two plungers sometimes works but I've found compressed air to be very slick.

Feed a 1/4 poly line in the overflow, ideally past the trap if possible. Plug the drain and cover the O/F with a rag (wet). Insert the tip of the air nozzle into the end of the poly line and give it a real quick blast of air.

I set the pressure to 100psi on the little pancake compressor.

You may want to close the basin pop up in the same bathroom and put a rag over the overflow cause depending on where the basin ties in, you may get some back spray.

I've had really good luck with this method and have done it no less than twice in the last week (once being yesterday).


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> Stuff and hold a wet rag over the overflow and plunge, if u run a snake run it from the overflow never through the shoe


I find that there is times going through the shoe is better than going through the overflow. Like when you run into this type of waste.

Get a Ro-Pump, take the overflow plate off stuff a damp hand towel in the overflow, and use the Ro-Pump to suck the blockage out. If that does not work, then move to the Water Ram.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Liquid Plumber:laughing::laughing: 

No, wait,That's my name at the bar.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> I find that there is times going through the shoe is better than going through the overflow. Like when you run into this type of waste.
> 
> Get a Ro-Pump, take the overflow plate off stuff a damp hand towel in the overflow, and use the Ro-Pump to suck the blockage out. If that does not work, then move to the Water Ram.


True on that one for sure, u got me, 99% of the time here it's a standard price pfister type


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

If you have a general closet auger w/ 3' ext. It usually fits perfectly in side the overflow. I've done this mainly when I just want to make sure the trap is clear for the customer.
Hope it works out.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

R-O Pump? what is that?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

drs said:


> R-O Pump? what is that?


 The Ro-Pump is made by Rotheberger, AJ Colemane makes a force pump that works pretty good as well. You can use it to force a water slug down the drain or to suck out the drain with great force.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

hand held snake with no head or spiral tip on the end ..use just the snake and kink it in the front of cable...shower and tubs are quick and easy money once you perfect it...in and out in 5 minutes


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

The first piece of equipment I use and it clears the majority of tub and shower drains is my General urnial auger. Quick and easy to get through the trap.


----------

